# Heard County Club



## GWH (Jun 30, 2020)

Openings available $920.00 Please contact me at 770-328-5961/stwajo57@yahoo.com for more information.  Please texted me before calling or leave a message, I don't answer a lot of unknown phone numbers because I am not interested in an extended car warranty. Thanks,

Steve


----------



## GWH (Jul 14, 2020)

Update:
- The club is located about 5 miles south of Franklin;
- Primitive campsite;
- zoned into private areas, 50-100 acres(estimated);
- the money is due when you decide to join the club;
- food plots are up to the individual;
- good road system;
- creeks on each section available;
- the lease is primarily planted pines( thinned) with hardwood bottoms;
- all the "good" areas are not taken, the openings I have were held by long term      members who have decided not to renew their membership;
- the club has been leasing the land since 1981;
- state bag limits apply.


----------



## NickDeer (Jul 19, 2020)

Have any trail cam pics or harvest pictures?


----------



## LTFDretired (Aug 2, 2020)

PM sent, thanks


----------



## GWH (Aug 2, 2020)

As of right now the club is full, if we have anyone to suddenly dropout I will update the thread.  Thanks for everyone's interest and I hope ya'll have a good season!


----------

